# My first custom



## Psychographic (Jul 1, 2019)

I recently redid a 1980 Schwinn Varsity and really enjoyed working on the bike. It was given to me by a friend, who also gave me a matching woman's Varsity, both were blue. I think they may have been a matched pair for a couple.

I want the bike to keep as much of the Varsity look and feel as possible.

Here is the idea I'm going for.




I've already cut the seat and chain stays off. I now need to decide on a rear tire before putting it back together.

I would really like to put a 20"x4" back tire on the bike, but I want to use the varsity hub and freewheel. Does anyone know if this would be possible?


----------



## Sven (Jul 2, 2019)

Psychographic said:


> I recently redid a 1980 Schwinn Varsity and really enjoyed working on the bike. It was given to me by a friend, who also gave me a matching woman's Varsity, both were blue. I think they may have been a matched pair for a couple.
> 
> I want the bike to keep as much of the Varsity look and feel as possible.
> 
> ...



Building the wheel to those specs no problem. Getting a 4 inch tire to fit will probably require some frame mods. I think you can handle that , as you have cut the seat and chain stays off. I see you want to reposition the crank as well.  Nice ...Keep us posted..


----------



## fattyre (Jul 2, 2019)

[QUOTE="Psychographic, post: 1042281, member: 82461" I want to use the varsity hub and freewheel. Does anyone know if this would be possible?[/QUOTE]

Doubt it.  Tire will be wider than the hub so no room for the chain unless you offset the hub, witch opens up a huge can of worms.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 2, 2019)

Psychographic said:


> I recently redid a 1980 Schwinn Varsity and really enjoyed working on the bike. It was given to me by a friend, who also gave me a matching woman's Varsity, both were blue. I think they may have been a matched pair for a couple.
> 
> I want the bike to keep as much of the Varsity look and feel as possible.
> 
> ...



Keep Cracking on it and you'll figure something out to get it rolling. might not be what you originally wanted but I can see the vision of an old chopper style ride. good luck. keep us posted.


----------



## Psychographic (Jul 3, 2019)

fattyre said:


> Doubt it.  Tire will be wider than the hub so no room for the chain unless you offset the hub, witch opens up a huge can of worms.




I wonder if a hub could be made wide enough by offset cutting two hubs, and welding them back together?

I moved the top tube up in the back,  and figuring how I want to mount the bottom bracket housing. Then I will move the bottom of the seat post back to make it more upright.



I also need to figure out how and where to bend the chain and seat stays so the rear dropouts remain level so the rear derailleur hangs at the correct angle.


----------



## Psychographic (Aug 1, 2019)

I was given a 20"girls frame to use for relocating the bottom bracket. I used the downtube along with the BB housing, turned upside down and swapped front to back, also the stays and seatpost looked better than the ones from the Varsity. Finally, I used the top tube to add some curves to the top tube of the Varsity. It no longer had the Varsity look, but I really liked it. It reminds me of and old dirt track bike. 

Getting the idea together with some duct tape.



I little more refinement on fitment.





I didn't like the open space behind the seat post, plus I wanted to move the seat back. After some really ugly welding,,,,,,,





I found a used bike shop near me and picked up a six speed 20" mountain bike, it will donate wheels, rear derailleur (for now), and brakes. I'm waiting on a ridiculously small crank to get here so I can see if it's rideable.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 1, 2019)

Cool. Kind of a 20" Townie.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 1, 2019)

I may be a little concerned " After Some Really Ugly Welding "             You DO want to ride it ................Right ?        Cool project.............but , Please make sure those welds are up to snuff .


----------



## Psychographic (Aug 7, 2019)

I think the welds will be fine. I took it for a quick  and gentle ride with it only tacked together, I made it back in one piece!

I'm almost done with the metal work.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 7, 2019)

I like how you filled the frame in with sheet metal,    are you going to blend/ fill  in the spots where the frame surrounds the seat post tube ? ( Top and Bottom )   I think that would really trick it out.              You'll have a bit of time in on this one..................cutting , welding , grinding.......................then repeat .   I hope it rides as per your expectations................can't wait to see it painted .


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 7, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I like how you filled the frame in with sheet metal,    are you going to blend/ fill  in the spots where the frame surrounds the seat post tube ? ( Top and Bottom )   I think that would really trick it out.              You'll have a bit of time in on this one..................cutting , welding , grinding.......................then repeat .   I hope it rides as per your expectations................can't wait to see it painted .



Ohhhh. OK - Just enough to cover the post tube and stay out of where the chain would run? Maybe align it along the rear fender? I would agree that would look cool. 

I'm looking forward to seeing this one painted and rolling as well. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## kasper (Aug 7, 2019)

Please tell me it was a fair lady frame and not a slik chik .


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 7, 2019)

I think you have lost the Varsity feel.


----------



## Psychographic (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm not sure I understand what you guys are talking about with filling in the seatpost.

As for what model the frame was, I have no idea, it was in my friends junk pile.

I knew I lost the Varsity look as soon as I added the first piece from the second frame.

I'm pretty sure I finished the welding on the frame yesterday. I filled in the stays at the dropouts, and finished of the front of the chainstays  with pieces of seat stays from a scrap frame. I put the bike together to see how it looks, while it was propped up against the deck posts, I decided to see how strong the frame is.  I stood on the bottom bar and bounced up and down on it, not a creak or moan out of it!

I've got a little grinding left to do today. I hope to blast the frame over the weekend and get it in epoxy primer.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 9, 2019)

Glad to hear it didn't break!!


----------



## Psychographic (Aug 11, 2019)

More progress, I've got the holes drilled to run the cables through the frame.

 I lied about being done with welding, I forgot I haven't finished the post for the front derailleur mount. I'm not sure how I want to finish it off. I found aluminum number plates on ebay and cut one the same size out of cardboard to see how it would look. I really like it!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 11, 2019)

Plate looks cool to me


----------



## Psychographic (Aug 13, 2019)

I thought I found the perfect tires for this project. Unfortunately, I didn't know there are two different size 20" wheels. Of course the ones I ordered were 450mm, when I needed 406. I've reordered ones that will fit. I really want to use the 450 front tire, but I haven't found any wheels yet that will fit.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 13, 2019)

Psychographic said:


> I thought I found the perfect tires for this project. Unfortunately, I didn't know there are two different size 20" wheels. Of course the ones I ordered were 450mm, when I needed 406. I've reordered ones that will fit. I really want to use the 450 front tire, but I haven't found any wheels yet that will fit.



I didn't know that either. Good info.


----------



## Psychographic (Aug 13, 2019)

While looking at the frame this morning, I noticed if I added a gusset to the bottom of the old seat post, the bottom of the frame would have a smooth U  shape to it. I also added one to the back of the tube to balance the look. It's a huge improvement on the overall look of the frame, plus it's more bracing.

I also put the new back tire on to see how it looks, I'm not sure if I like it or not.


----------



## Psychographic (Aug 16, 2019)

The front of the bottom bracket needed to blend into the frame.  I've been trying to find bars I like and nothing seemed to work.I kept going back to the drop bars, but it makes the bike uncomfortable to ride. I finally looked at it long enough to realize I didn't like how tall the stem was, so after a little grinding and filing, I got it to drop down to where I like it. I had to take about 3/4 of an inch off the bottom of it, to get it to fit.


----------



## Psychographic (Aug 21, 2019)

I got a nice small new front tire. I had to take 2 turns out on one side and 2 turns in on the other to get the chain to clear the back tire. This basically took all of the dish out of the wheel. I was at a LBS that said they have a wheel that will fit with no problems, I might go back and get it.

The first coat of filler is on, and it's starting to take shape.


----------



## Psychographic (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm at that tedious point of finish body work, looking for pits, scratches, and any other blemishes. This is my least favorite part of body work/painting.

 I ordered a new back wheel, bottom bracket, and picked up a sealed bearing headset. 

It's starting to look like a bike to me.


----------



## Psychographic (Sep 7, 2019)

I tried a set of 9" bars on it. I don't like it at all, which is a shame as they are extremely comfortable.





Then I tried this. The seat would have to be lower and more forward to work, but it does give me ideas for a future build.


----------

